# Salt treatment for fungus



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I have an established 29-gallon tank with two angelfish (mating pair), four platies, and three cories. I have no ammonia, no nitrite, and nitrates are between 10-15 when I do my weekly 25% water change.

The two angelfish have been fighting a lot, splitting one another's fins, and generally beating each other up. The female lays eggs every 15 days or so, and I assume this behavior is something to do with breeding since they routinely do this two days before she spawns (they've had one live batch of fry but have eaten the other 7 batches of eggs). A few days ago I noticed that the male angel had some cob web-looking stuff on his fin, and this morning he has more of it and two of the platies also have it. I do not think this is ich since it does not resemble grains of salt but looks a little more fuzzy. I'd like to treat the tank with salt rather than meds to see if the salt will clear things up, but I am afraid this will stress the cories. Any thoughts or suggestions? I have a 5-gallon tank that is set up and running, but since it has no fish in it, it is not cycled and I hate to dump three cories into an uncycled tank. Should I put a piece of sponge from an established tank into the 5-gallon and just move the cories? Or should they stay in the 29 while I treat it since they've been exposed to the fungus as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, we ended up with more angelfish eggs this afternoon, so I moved those to the 5 gallon and treated the rest of the 29-gallon tank with a light dose of Melafix and Pimafix. Hopefully that will cure the fungus and not harm the healthy fish!


----------

